# Lighting recommendation for Nikon mirrorless Macro NIKKOR Z MC 105mm f/2.8 VR S



## learningtogrow (May 23, 2022)

Hi! I hope you are well.
I'm a newbie who likes to photograph insects. 🤓
I have a *mirrorless camera* and recently, I bought a used *Macro* lens *NIKKOR Z MC 105mm f/2.8 VR S *(NIKKOR Z MC 105mm f/2.8 VR S | macro lens)

Until now, I have been using a portable light for lighting without having great results (the quality and lighting of the photos were poor for what the lens should offer).
Which lighting/lighting setup would you recommend for me for taking photos of insects (most of them are in test tubes or small plastic/glass boxes) and flowers?

I'll appreciate any advice and recommendation. Anything helps.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ac12 (May 23, 2022)

Post a sample, so we can see what the problem is.

How close are you, inches from front of lens to subject?
My experience is that you may have to try several different methods, to find one that works for what you are doing.
Change something, and you may have to figure out the lighting again.
- A ring light.
- Or Small desk type lamps, where you can control where you point the lamp.  Presuming you have access to AC power.

Get a book on macro photography.  There should be a chapter on lighting.


----------



## RAZKY (May 24, 2022)

learningtogrow said:


> Hi! I hope you are well.
> I'm a newbie who likes to photograph insects. 🤓
> I have a *mirrorless camera* and recently, I bought a used *Macro* lens *NIKKOR Z MC 105mm f/2.8 VR S *(NIKKOR Z MC 105mm f/2.8 VR S | macro lens)
> 
> ...


Much of my work is with static subjects, ratios from 1:10 to 10:1 or greater. I employ macro and enlarging lenses from 40 to 200mm, as well as various other lenses with bellows, extension tubes, reversed or stacked, so working distances (front of lens to subject) may range from a few millimetres to several inches. I generally prefer off-camera side lighting to bring out texture, so don't use ring lights or ring flash much. I mostly use LED pocket flashlights, like Nemo's "Lil Larry" and "Big Larry," small LED worklights and clip-on LED gooseneck booklights. I also have clamp-lights with various size reflectors and 5200 K LED household bulbs. Custom snoots are easy to make out of construction paper and gaffer's tape. Electronic flash works well too, of course, but you cannot always see shadows or reflections beforehand.


----------



## Rickbb (May 24, 2022)

Might want to look at something like this.










						Nikon 4804 R1 Wireless Close-Up Speedlight System
					

Buy Nikon 4804 R1 Wireless Close-Up Speedlight System featuring Compatible With Nikon D800, D700, D600, D300, D300S, D7100, D7000, and D90 DSLR Cameras. Review Nikon R1




					www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Rickbb (May 24, 2022)

Or one, (or more), of these.



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09FF2VRHG/ref=sspa_dk_detail_2?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B09FF2VRHG&pd_rd_w=mwG52&pf_rd_p=ed02e65e-bf3f-46c8-aedd-152f4fca56ac&pd_rd_wg=QzDRc&pf_rd_r=187KPGD7EVBPNKRV5MR5&pd_rd_r=44b3fda4-c3ba-44bc-b40e-89b0d8e6f756&s=photo&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzRjhZWEFUVVlPVE02JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNjAzMDA3MVhGVlNDWTVMMjY5SSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODA3OTIzMUdNRjBPR0M1Q1REWCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbCZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------

